# You can call me "Ray"



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

No Im not talking the beer commercial from the 70s

Last week we had a small flurry of Drum being caught on Jennettes.. A few of the "usual subjects" were fishing.
One of the regular guys caught a medium size Southern Ray.... He said he was going to keep it and eat it... He'd been watching YouTube videos and had me watch one on how to fillet and skin it.. So I did....after watching the video.. really easy too

The UnOfficial pier photographer happened to be walking out and I happened to be the one with the knife, boy was she pissed! Beautiful White Meat, looked Kind of like meat fresh out of the grinder when raw. Lightly fried 

Anyway the thing yielded about four fillets and three of us had them for dinner the very next day..... It was pretty good too.... I want to see what a Cownose tastes like next. I didn't eat puffers until a few years ago and will never toss another back. So don't knock it til ya try it.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Paymaster look out, The 2na is showing his Cooking Chops. Looking Good, May have to take a chance on it myself


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man that looks tasty!!!!!!


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Tried the same thing with a 20lb cownose my fishing partner caught earlier this spring.. grilled over charcoal. It was enough to convince me the only good place to release them is into my cooler.


----------

